# White Leather Dress Gloves Where To Get?



## medaid (23 Jan 2007)

I was just wandering if any one know where to get white leather dress gloves for wear when wearing full whites? I've seen some Marines have it, but I never got a chance to ask them, and I googled, but nothing really came up. These white gloves are the exact look as the cotton or satin ones we wear, except they're leather. Maybe, Matt can help? Cheers! Thanks in advance!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jan 2007)

I'm jumping in just so I can get a potential reply as well.  I have yet to be brave enough to bleach a pair of our Hatch search gloves, as we only get one pair per year.


----------



## Trinity (23 Jan 2007)

I hate... saying this...  cause it seems I do this a lot


Dave Hiorth   -  Army Outfitters

has leather white army gloves
he also has the hard to find Brown leather army gloves



1695 Avenue Road
Toronto
Ontario
Canada
Zip Code

Telephone: 	(647) 436-0876

Or you can PM here on the site... his name ... army outfitters (go figure)

edit... I did find sizing a tad bit odd for the white gloves.  Mediums seemed small,
large seemed to be good for medium sized hands.  I fitted people back a year ago
so double check with him on size.... cause I don't really remember if it was the white
or the brown that fit differently.... IF i remember correctly.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Jan 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I was just wandering if any one know where to get white leather dress gloves for wear when wearing full whites? I've seen some Marines have it, but I never got a chance to ask them, and I googled, but nothing really came up. These white gloves are the exact look as the cotton or satin ones we wear, except they're leather. Maybe, Matt can help? Cheers! Thanks in advance!



Whites are a summer/tropical uniform. Why would you need to wear gloves at a time of year when you'd wear whites? The only white gloves I've ever seen worn in Canada are the cotton ones for ceremonial eg Pall bearers at a funeral.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2007)

Trinity

Are we talking "White Gloves" or "White Gauntlets" here, when you refer to Army Outfitters?

Many Units are getting Gauntlets for their Scarlets and Ceremonial Uniforms.  I haven't seen many, if any, white leather gloves.


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

some people prefer to wear the kid leather white gloves instead of the thin white cotton gloves units wear on ceremonial occasions.

Problem with them is that they are hot, so you sweat & they stain (from the sweat) & they shrink / shrivel as they dry.  Have had two pairs & given up. I have gone back to cotton - but gone for a better quality cotton glove


----------



## medaid (23 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Whites are a summer/tropical uniform. Why would you need to wear gloves at a time of year when you'd wear whites? The only white gloves I've ever seen worn in Canada are the cotton ones for ceremonial eg Pall bearers at a funeral.



No no not the white uniform, but ceremonial whites, as in the white sword belt, and gloves.


----------



## BernDawg (23 Jan 2007)

Found this.

http://www.gloves-online.com/drummers_gloves.htm

Might be worth a look.


----------



## Trinity (23 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Trinity
> 
> Are we talking "White Gloves" or "White Gauntlets" here, when you refer to Army Outfitters?
> 
> Many Units are getting Gauntlets for their Scarlets and Ceremonial Uniforms.  I haven't seen many, if any, white leather gloves.



Call me crazy.. WHITE GLOVES

I was selling them along with other kit to raise money for breast cancer a while back.
DCO bought a set up at the JSR.  Many people did.  So did a lot of RMC officers.


I'll go to dave's... see if i can get a picture to post.


EDIT

Didn't go to Dave's... I found my pair instead.  Here are the pics.  Looks exactly like the cloth ones


----------



## army outfitters (23 Jan 2007)

Just to clear up an confusion. The white leather gauntlet gloves I have been supplying units with for cavalry use are different than the white leather ones they have been buying for colour party use. Slight difference but basically the same principal. I also have white leather dress gloves as pictured. They are used usually by senior NCO's and officers for wear with full dress etc. I hope this clears up any confusion. The sizing issue only related to the brown ones. Good luck figuring it all out people


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jan 2007)

I am interested in the ones that Trinity put up.  Not for Army stuff, but for our police Honour Guard unit.  The white cotton ones are a drag when you have to handle a rifle or flag in a colour party.  We have the cloth ones with the rubber pebbles, but they seem to get dirty really easily, and wear out quickly.  
So what are we looking at for cost, or is there a link to some sort of site?


----------



## Trinity (23 Jan 2007)

I spoke to Dave today.

He's only got one pair left in the shop but has more coming
in next week.  So no worries on getting a pair, or two or ten.


I've posted his phone number and shop address in this thread previously.
Feel free to call him.  I have an IDEA on the price but I'm not going to 
say just in case I get it wrong    Rest assured, they are very reasonable


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks.  I'll ask the boss if rich Uncle Glenn might want to spring for some new kit and then I'll look into it.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (24 Jan 2007)

those come in black?
and how much?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> those come in black?
> and how much?



 ???

Are you finding black leather gloves hard to come by?


----------



## Trinity (24 Jan 2007)

Actually.. i think they do come in black... in the same style
which are different than the black dress gloves from Logsitk.

I have the brown and white...  my regt uses brown gloves with DEU's on occasion.
But I didn't buy the black off him.. and it was 2 years ago.. so I'm not 100% sure
he has them in black.. or STILL has them in black. 

As for price.. I'll let Zipperhead's comment suffice


----------



## niner domestic (24 Jan 2007)

ZC, have you looked at the white neoprene gloves? They are supposed to be the cat's butt for holding on to flags etc without making your hands sticky.  They run about 13 USD a pair.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> ZC, have you looked at the white neoprene gloves? They are supposed to be the cat's butt for holding on to flags etc without making your hands sticky.  They run about 13 USD a pair.



No, hadn't thought of that.  They would have to look decent, though.  I don't want to look like I'm supposed to be in a soccer goal.


----------



## niner domestic (24 Jan 2007)

Found these ones for you ZC:
http://www.dancecheer.net/dirgloves.html


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Call me crazy.. WHITE GLOVES
> 
> I was selling them along with other kit to raise money for breast cancer a while back.
> DCO bought a set up at the JSR.  Many people did.  So did a lot of RMC officers.
> ...



Those look nice! Just wandering if its possible to have the closure done with buttons instead of velcro? Velcro doesnt look too...um... professional in my opinion  :-\


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Found these ones for you ZC:
> http://www.dancecheer.net/dirgloves.html



Thanks!


----------



## Trinity (24 Jan 2007)

Sure... if you sew the buttons on  

and remove Velcro


Maybe the link Niner provided has a similar type with a button fastener


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2007)

Snaps would be better than buttons.  Less fabric/leather than the velcro, also.


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2007)

hehehehe naw, I looked at that site for sometime before I posted here askin questions . Who does Dave make these through? btb, I also e-mailed him w/regards to the Jump Bags  Never got a reply  ???


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Snaps would be better than buttons.  Less fabric/leather than the velcro, also.



Oh...yes Snaps thats what I meant, the same type on the satin/cotton gloves!


----------



## army outfitters (24 Jan 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> hehehehe naw, I looked at that site for sometime before I posted here askin questions . Who does Dave make these through? btb, I also e-mailed him w/regards to the Jump Bags  Never got a reply  ???


If you emailed me then I never received your email otherwise I would have replied. My email address is armyoutfitters@rogers.com
The white leather gloves are $20 a pair plus my favourite relevant taxes depending on your location and shipping. Or you can buy them from a glove manufacturer in Winterpeg and pay them $90. Yes I made them in black but I am out of stock and not in a major hurry to have them done in black again as I don't supply many rifle regiments.


----------



## army outfitters (15 Mar 2007)

They are now back in stock if anybody needs white leather gloves with velcro closure. They are $20 a pair plus GST and shipping


----------

